# 1w green vs 7w blue?



## Sherako (Sep 2, 2018)

Looking for highest visability, comparing sanwu striker 7w blue vs thor labs 1w green

The green is actually cheaper by a littleeee bit


----------



## Sherako (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh yea the reason for this thread is because on youtube the thor actually looks a lot less than the striker but it could just be difference in cameras, it makes sense for 1w green to be brighter but just making sure with whoever responds lol


----------



## Accutronitis (Sep 3, 2018)

I have a 7-watt blue laser and it's a monster of a burner! But be aware that with a sanwu striker 7w blue laser the beam will not be round but more of a rectangle that gets wider the further it away it is so up in the sky at night it will look like a narrow fan going up, A sanwu 3.3x beam expander will help a lot with that but the beam leaves the laser wider out of the beam expander and looks narrower as it goes up. Get a good pair of laser safety glasses!

Here's a review of that laser... 




I don't know anything about the thor green laser.

One day I'll get a 1.5-watt green laser...


Beam...





Dot...


----------



## wizardg (Sep 3, 2018)

Get the 1 watt green. Unless you can get the 7W blue with corrective optics the divergence of that diode is terrible.


----------



## Accutronitis (Sep 5, 2018)

Is the thor labs 1w green a handheld laser?


----------



## wizardg (Sep 5, 2018)

I think the OP is talking about this one: https://burninglaserpointer.com/tho...MIi4j9wdOk3QIVjcBkCh1ZawBrEAQYASABEgLV4_D_BwE

It's not actually made by Thor Labs


----------



## Sherako (Sep 8, 2018)

wizardg said:


> I think the OP is talking about this one: https://burninglaserpointer.com/tho...MIi4j9wdOk3QIVjcBkCh1ZawBrEAQYASABEgLV4_D_BwE
> 
> It's not actually made by Thor Labs



Oh no i do actually mean the THOR H2 or M2 whichever one is 89 and then I got the 1w green which came out to 260


----------



## Sherako (Sep 8, 2018)

wizardg said:


> I think the OP is talking about this one: https://burninglaserpointer.com/tho...MIi4j9wdOk3QIVjcBkCh1ZawBrEAQYASABEgLV4_D_BwE
> 
> It's not actually made by Thor Labs



I actually do mean the thor lol I think its the h2 or m2 whichever onr is $89 and with the 1w green it's $260, pretty sure its 520nm


----------



## Accutronitis (Sep 13, 2018)

I don't think you understand, Neither the thor H2 or M2 are made by Thor labs.

I'm pretty sure those "Thor" lasers are made cheaply in China...


----------



## wizardg (Sep 17, 2018)

Accutronitis said:


> I don't think you understand, Neither the thor H2 or M2 are made by Thor labs.
> 
> I'm pretty sure those "Thor" lasers are made cheaply in China...



Exactly right.


----------



## GeorgeLeve (Oct 8, 2018)

*1w green vs 7w blue*

Where can you find 150 mW green and blue lasers, preferably handheld?Local stores only carry 5mW or less...


----------



## Overmind (Jan 7, 2019)

Technically, *brightness = sqrt( .241 R2​ + .691 G2​ + .068 B2​ ).
*
As you can see from the formula, Green:Blue perception ratio is quite clearly in favor of green, so the 1W green will be more visible to the human eye than the 7W blue.

This does not change if we consider special weather conditions (like fog, smoke); green will still be the most visible at least at the same ratio as in the formula.

@George Try China-town-like Shops/Malls (i.e. RedDragon). You will find at least up to 1W blues there.


----------



## Accutronitis (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: 1w green vs 7w blue*



GeorgeLeve said:


> Where can you find 150 mW green and blue lasers, preferably handheld?Local stores only carry 5mW or less...


Well they are all over Ebay but most of them you can never be certain what output power you are actually going to get or if they have good IR filtering or not, When you buy laser off ebay it's a crap shoot...


----------

